# Carolina or Wolverine Boots?



## tbuff (Dec 13, 2012)

All-

Who do you think makes the best all around boot? I have always purchased Wolverine and been pretty happy with them, but have recently heard good things about Carolina Boots. If you have either which do you have?


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 13, 2012)

I've owned 1 pair of Wolverine boots, they were 10" Wellington Pull-Ons (Steel-Toe).  Longest lasting, probably the best pair of boots I've owned to date.


----------



## JoeyD (Dec 13, 2012)

I have had Wolverine boots that I like but for what ever reason I mostly end up buying Red Wing. They just seem to last and feel good from the minute I put them on. If I need to break in a pair of boots I bought the wrong boots.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 13, 2012)

Wolverine wellington steel toes. I've had two pairs in the last 13 years. They aren't my work boots but they have lasted a long time.
I like the fact that I didn't have to break them in.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Red Wing


----------



## Thistle (Dec 13, 2012)

I wore Carolina Loggers since 1990 for both regular construction job & working part time in the woods.Normally would get 2 yrs tops before they were trashed.The last 2 pair I wore (same model & size) didnt fit near as good as the previous ones so I tried these -Carharrt in Spring 2008.Inspite all the abuse (they get waterproofed every 3-4 months) & no other special care,they are still in good shape with almost 75% of the deep Vibram lug sole left.Much better insulation in these also,I can wear them from 10 degrees to 105 & my feet are comfortable & no more pain after a long day.Bought a 2nd pair in Dec 2009 when working a ton of overtime,they're still new in the box.

Best boots I've ever worn.Plus that 1 1/2"block heel really helps my back.

Only owned 1 pair of Red Wing loggers in late '80's.They were toast in 18 months.Never bought any more.


http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&storeId=10051&productId=168218&langId=-1


----------



## Scols (Dec 13, 2012)

JoeyD said:


> I have had Wolverine boots that I like but for what ever reason I mostly end up buying Red Wing. They just seem to last and feel good from the minute I put them on. If I need to break in a pair of boots I bought the wrong boots.


 I feel the same about Red Wings. Always comfortable and mine last about 4 years. Im sure they last longer but mine always get wet in saltwater so they just start to look bad after awhile. My Dad used to get his resoled but im not sure if they still offer the service.


----------



## greg13 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had Wolverines (Steel toes free from work) for the past 3 years. I'm in them 8-10 hrs. every day ant they are very comfortable. The only problem I have had after a years wear is the sole splitting from the boot.

Over the years I have found that no matter how much the boots cost, I can only get about a year out of them. I think the best value/comfort boots I had was Brahma's from Walmart for around $50.


----------



## granpajohn (Dec 13, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Plus that 1 1/2"block heel really helps my back.


Can you elaborate on this statement?
e.g...What sort of back injury do you have? What do you think is the reason? (If it's too much to go into; just say so...I can imagine)


----------



## Halligan (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had good luck with Chippewas in the past. I just purchased a pair of steel toe Carharts from TSC which are very comfortable as well.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 13, 2012)

granpajohn said:


> Can you elaborate on this statement?
> e.g...What sort of back injury do you have? What do you think is the reason? (If it's too much to go into; just say so...I can imagine)


 

Working construction over 20 years,slipped disc 10 yrs ago,bad car wreck in 2004.Any boots with higher heel keeps my back straighter & less pain/trouble when moving around.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 13, 2012)

Never tried Carolinas, but I've had decent luck with Wolverines. I prefer Red Wings, though. My job is pretty hard on footwear. I need something between a work boot and a running shoe, so I try to go for a lightweight work boot. I have had Wolverines that were very comfortable, but six months was it before they come apart. They were comfortable enough that I went thru three pairs. Red Wings last me for about a year and a half.

This is what I wear in the woods. I'll wear them to work if the snow is deep, but they are heavy.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...k+work+boots&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks all! I really appreciate all of the input, buying a good pair of boots these days is not a cheap venture so I want to make sure I get the right pair. I'm going to check Carhartt to see how they feel, looks like a good boot. Also, interested in trying on a pair of Redwings, only because alot of people love them.


----------



## mywaynow (Dec 14, 2012)

I go through a pair a year regardless of cost.  For that reason I have gone with the most inexpensive I can find.  The expensive ones were no better.  Currently the cheapest (mind you there are cheaper boots, but these are name brand) boots are Herman Survivors from Wal Mart.  I hate to go there for anything, but have not found another retailer that sells them.  58 bucks with tax.  Steel toe in wide widths.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2012)

JoeyD said:


> I have had Wolverine boots that I like but for what ever reason I mostly end up buying Red Wing. They just seem to last and feel good from the minute I put them on. If I need to break in a pair of boots I bought the wrong boots.


 

I don't get a pair of boots to last much more than a year. I treat every few months, keep them clean, etc. Just don't last, moisture,mud,chemicals, cow manure,etc takes a toll. I haven't tried carolina's for a long time. Used to buy a mid priced Wolverine for years. But I've started having pretty serious heel/arch problems. Now i buy Redwings for the arch support, hate to because of the price. $250-ish. But it helps me alot. Also have gone to Merrels for all my other footwears. I have to wear an open toe "flipflop" when i'm in my home. (no more barefoot.) I got these from Merrels too. Damn pricey stuff, but for me, it's helped *alot.* These brands were mentioned  by my foot doctor. It's all out of pocket when i go see the foot doctor, so i try to follow her recommendations. But damn...I've spent $400 in footwear since that last visit. But she was right.

Sorry rambled on there. The Redwings are very comfortable. And i can buy them at an actual boot/shoe store. Thats their main business is selling boots/shoes. I know if i have problems, I feel i get better service. Which IMO i should, i am spending at least 2 times more for work boots than I used to. Also, when i was buying cheaper boots, that may have been the start of my heel/arch problems. Thats my docs opinion.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 14, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I need something between a work boot and a running shoe, so I try to go for a lightweight work boot.


 

Might be a hiking boot would fit the bill for your needs? ie. Vasque/Lowa/Asolo/Solomon/etc... I wear my matterhorns for wood processing but my hikers for pretty much everything else where foot injury inst a worry.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 14, 2012)

GRRR...

Sometimes I hate my iPad.  I had typed a three paragraph reply, and the touchscreen blew it up when I pressed post reply.

Anyhow, long story short, I just bought my second pair of U.S. made Chippewa Super Loggers.  The first pair lasted 5 years of nearly daily wear.

Cheers.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

flyingcow said:


> I don't get a pair of boots to last much more than a year. I treat every few months, keep them clean, etc. Just don't last, moisture,mud,chemicals, cow manure,etc takes a toll. I haven't tried carolina's for a long time. Used to buy a mid priced Wolverine for years. But I've started having pretty serious heel/arch problems. Now i buy Redwings for the arch support, hate to because of the price. $250-ish. But it helps me alot. Also have gone to Merrels for all my other footwears. I have to wear an open toe "flipflop" when i'm in my home. (no more barefoot.) I got these from Merrels too. Damn pricey stuff, but for me, it's helped *alot.* These brands were mentioned by my foot doctor. It's all out of pocket when i go see the foot doctor, so i try to follow her recommendations. But damn...I've spent $400 in footwear since that last visit. But she was right.
> 
> Sorry rambled on there. The Redwings are very comfortable. And i can buy them at an actual boot/shoe store. Thats their main business is selling boots/shoes. I know if i have problems, I feel i get better service. Which IMO i should, i am spending at least 2 times more for work boots than I used to. Also, when i was buying cheaper boots, that may have been the start of my heel/arch problems. Thats my docs opinion.


 
Merrels are awesome sneakers!


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 14, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just noticed that Labonville has their chainsaw safety boots on sale.  I have no experience with them, but if your boots are intended for woodcutting it might be worth a look?

I intend to invest in a dedicated pair of saw safety boots above and beyond my Super Loggers, as they are not "saw proof".  I figure they cost less then 1/10th of even a minor ER visit.



Cheers!


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 14, 2012)

I just bought some Irish Setter Trailblazers.... so far, I absolutely love them


----------



## 91LMS (Dec 14, 2012)

carolina loggers rock. i like the high heel, on my feet all day and wear the boots 7 days a week.  they arent red wings but for under a 100 bucks i dont think there is a pair of boots that compare imo.  i tend to beat the crap out of my boots as well.  havent found cheaper/quality alternative yet.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but am I the only one that feels sort of naked when wearing something "other" than boots?

Cheers!


----------



## 91LMS (Dec 14, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> thread, but am I the only one that feels sort of naked when wearing something "other" than boots?


 
10-4, steel toes or barefoot baby, lol.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 14, 2012)

Redwings . . . I am wicked hard on boots (probably from all that weight being concentrated on just two points . . . well three if you count my butt) . . . these boots last me.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Redwings . . . I am wicked hard on boots (probably from all that weight being concentrated on just two points . . . well three if you count my butt) . . . these boots last me.


 

I got the same problem. Winterport Boots?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 14, 2012)

flyingcow said:


> I got the same problem. Winterport Boots?


 
Yup . . . always nice to just go in and they can pull up the computer with all my measurements and what I get each and every time.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a pair of Carolina's I use for wood work, Wolverines for cold and snowy days but live in my Timberline Pro boots ( best cushioning ) Shattered an ankle awhile back. In the house LL Bean's



No bear feet any more.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I have a pair of Carolina's I use for wood work, Wolverines for cold and snowy days but live in my Timberline Pro boots ( best cushioning ) Shattered an ankle awhile back. In the house LL Bean's
> 
> 
> 
> No bear feet any more.


 
Do the LLBeans come in steel toe?


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but am I the only one that feels sort of naked when wearing something "other" than boots?
> 
> Cheers!


 
I only wear my boots when i'm naked as well.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 14, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I have a pair of Carolina's I use for wood work, Wolverines for cold and snowy days but live in my Timberline Pro boots ( best cushioning ) Shattered an ankle awhile back. In the house LL Bean's
> 
> 
> 
> No bear feet any more.


 
Here's some footwear for those "bear" feet!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Another good thing is rubber soles     take the dogs out in them!


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Here's some footwear for those "bear" feet!


 

Jake- with toenails that long its a wonder you don't go through 20 pairs of RedWings a year....


----------



## mking7 (Dec 14, 2012)

I used to wear Red Wings exclusively until they started making some of their stuff in China. I buy stuff from China but I try not to when I can. I did a little research and discovered Thorogood Boots. Made in the USA and very similar to Red Wings (at least in the style I wear). I bought my normal slip ons and got a steel toe pair of lace ups too. The lace ups were stiff for a week or two and I was about to give up on them and boom, they broke in. I now wear them exclusively. Good quality. Every bit as good as my last pair of Red Wings (lasted me about a year) and probably better (been in the Thorogoods for over a year now and I have lots of wear left). It's a pretty subjective thing but the Thorogoods will hold up to Red Wings and none of their boots are made in China.

Again, some Red Wings are still made in the USA but some of their lines aren't. Did I mention my Thorogoods were $80 cheaper than the same boot in Red Wing? Red Wing prices have gotten a little ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 14, 2012)

91LMS said:


> carolina loggers rock. i like the high heel, on my feet all day and wear the boots 7 days a week. they arent red wings but for under a 100 bucks i dont think there is a pair of boots that compare imo. i tend to beat the crap out of my boots as well. havent found cheaper/quality alternative yet.


 
Ditto


----------



## Thistle (Dec 14, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but am I the only one that feels sort of naked when wearing something "other" than boots?
> 
> Cheers!


 

Nope. I wear earth sandals for a few hours after work on warm or very hot days,occasionally my 15 yr old Nike high tops.But neither one are as comfortable as my boots,especially if I am doing much walking.No shoes of any kind inside the house,just socks.Shoes track stuff in & wear the carpet out faster.Socks are cheap,when they have holes worn in them,in the  shop rag bag they go.


----------

